# Looking for work?



## Boylston1276 (Dec 3, 2017)

Hello Everyone, I am new to this forum. I have just started thinking about moving to New Zealand and am looking for advice. First and foremost, how did you all go about finding jobs in New Zealand? 

From what I can tell, you have to have a job offer before you can get a work visa, but getting that offer without a visa has to be hard. I have thought about traveling there for a couple weeks to talk to people and network. 

I work as a freelancer in the film industry in the United States. If anybody knows about the industry in NZ, I would love to hear about your opinion of it, and how it functions.


----------



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

Yes it is job offer first before you can get a visa and it is a bit of a catch 22 as many employers aren't interested in a person that is overseas and doesn't have the right to work.
In my personal journey it wasn't until I physically had the Resident Visa and the right to work did I then become of interest to potential employers. From that point it was pretty easy and I landed 2 out of 3 job applications within a couple of months. It was different then however as at that time you could get Resident Visa with 140 points or over and you didn't have to have a job offer or any NZ study/work experience whereas now things have changed.


----------

